# Payment Plan..For A Dog??



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

Okay I hope I dont upset anybody.

I was looking through ads on Kijiji.com and I talked to this one person about a puppy. After a few emails, I found out the dogs fee was $950...I said there is no way I can afford that or would even pay that for the dog they was so called trying to "Rehome"...a rehoming fee should never cost that..anywho...they then emailed me saying we can do a payment plan. This than got me thinking, do breeders do payment plans? I know about putting a deposit down, then paying the rest of the price. Has anyone done a payment plan before?

That person in their own was crazy to think to "rehome" a dog for damn near $1000


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

I have never done a payment plan I have only taken deposits to hold a dog and I have never payed for a dog in payments either. That is to much to rehome a dog they just want the money.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I have heard of a breeder doing a payment plan, they wouldn't sign the papers over untill the last payment was made. But I only heard of this once.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I've seen breeders do payment plans before. Especially now when everyones money is so tight they have having a hard time selling dogs. Of course you don't generally get the dog until its paid off.

I am with infinity on this though, If you can't afford the dog...it would make me personally question ability to afford proper care.
I paid $600 for combat and another $400 for shipping plus about $200 so far in shots and general vet care and who the hell knows what I've spent on toys lol


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

yes they are expensive we are not going to talk about what I have in my 8 lol. you got a to have a good collar and leash, crate, if outside doghouse, vet bills, dog food(expensive), if outside a chain, runner or kennel. shampoos, nail clippers, then you will run into stuff were you might need ear cleaner, eye ointments, vitamins, flea and tick prevention. The list goes on and on. I probably spend about 600 to a 1000 dollars on care and another 1400 on dog food ive got 100 dollars in collars another 50 in leashes 700 in dog houses, another 1200 in crates (show and home) 200 in kennels(i built my self) 300 in dog runners(i built my self) a huge chain link fence cost me 2200.( I also built my self) this is for 8 dogs. Divided all this by 8 and you will see what you will probably spend on one


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

It wasn't a dog I wanted, I just saw that it said a dog needed rehoming and the price said best offer. I'm a pretty much a sucker for dogs that are in need, so I was seeing what information I could get and offering the owner options.

After hearing the price, I figured it was a scam or an easy way to make money. I can afford a dog and I know all about those crazy vet prices too lol. So that wasn't the problem.

Off the subject, but has anyone seen posting for dogs that were so called AKC registered and all you had to do was pay the shipping price? The person asked for all your information, told you the dog was free, but you send them about $100 for air shipping? I was almost scammed trying to look for my first pit off ads sorry totally off the subject lol


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Just remember that you don't always get what you paid for. I've bought registered pits for $150 and they turned out to be great dogs. I did a payment plan on one of my dogs and it worked out fine simply because they didn't have another litter and I knew their name and number. It wasn't a large payment plan but I had a house I was trying to buy and didn't want to bring the pup home until I had my house. I don't believe I would trust this person if they are telling you that much money for a rehoming fee. If they really want the dog to have a good home they wouldn't necessarily advertise it on kijji. Shop around some more before you spend that kind of money.


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

I will vow to not have 8 dogs! lol


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao I'm fixing to have 9. 7 show and weight pull dogs and 2 that amstaffs that are nothing but familypits


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

I still am shopping around because my fiance and I are bringing in 2 pit puppies into our home. I want a cuddle bug and he wants his big time working pit lol. So we are still looking around for a 2nd pup. He drives me crazy!


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

Smith you are my role model lol


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao some of the kennels in here have alot more ranging from 9 to 30


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

its good to shop around get what you want the first time then you don't have a bunch of dogs you can't do nothing with I have two I can't do anything with and one that is a royal pain in my a** and won't work


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

You all are living the life...I love dogs, but I know I can only deal with 3-4 dogs.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

It has its good moments and its bad ones. The cost and up keep are hard but the reward is so much better. I have never had so much love in my life. I always said that I would never have anymore than 10 dogs on my yard ever but its addicting and I already have 8 fixing to be 9 ranging from 5years to 7 months


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Chicago said:


> I will vow to not have 8 dogs! lol


Haha....you say that now..............


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I have 4 and let me tell you it's crazy I wouldn't beable to take in anymore and properly vet and take care of them. But are very worth it even though I'm losing my mind lol


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

I have 4 now, had 8 at one time though. When I finally get out of Chicago and get a house with more land I would like to have a few more. 10-15 would be ideal but I am having issues with 2 of the ones I have now. No need to temp fate and add fuel to the fire so more then likely I will wait until my dogs now are gone ( a good 10 years or so from now ) and then start over from there.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Guys let me tell ya. I am a struggling musican and a mom of a ADHD child it can get depressing. If it wasn't for my kid and my dogs I would be nothing. they are my life my every waking moment has to do with my dogs and my kid. If its quiet and calm at my house something is seriously wrong lmao. I go crazy when it gets quite.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i bought my dog on a credit card lol, 4 % intrest


----------



## Skreed (Feb 18, 2009)

I found mine at a rescue shelter and there was actually quite a few apbt there. My guy was 250 out the door. Shots spay/neuter worming flea bath. Maybe you can find a nice pup and save his life at the same time.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i have my hands full with one.
but i have 2 lol.
you guys are nuts.
i live in 560squarefoot apartment, if i had a house it would be diff.
i can only dream lol.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Chicago said:


> You all are living the life...I love dogs, but I know I can only deal with 3-4 dogs.


3-4 pitbulls is more of a challenge then you think, I hope you really can deal with that many...Smith all of your dogs don't get along, do they?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I have three. With ages of 2.5 months, 8.5 months and 16 months. Given one of my dogs is a shih tzu and it is a huge handful. Thankfully all of my dogs get along except for feeding time. Zoe is very food protective with other dogs.....so please look before you leap. Wouldn't want anymore babies ending up in shelters...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have 5 dogs my son has his own and so does my sister. When Mikado was still with me ( r.i.p. baby) it was hard as he didn't get along with everyone and he hated a kennel so he was hardly ever in one. I was always watching his body language. Chalice was super hard as she only liked Mikado, DaVinci and River. She would fight with everyone else. I had to keep her kenneled or tied unless I put everyone else in kennels or spare rooms. I never had a major fight with them cause I never took my eyes off of them. As of right now Vendetta is prefect she loves all the other dogs no scrapes over anything but I watch her all the time too. 
Mikado was my most expesive dog too he was "free" but I lost track of the vet cost when I reached 1000.00 in 1.5 yrs. Thank the gods the rest of the crew is healthy.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

You make a good point My Mikado


----------



## dkjdsn (Nov 17, 2008)

No Dog is worth $1000 and up!!! IMO!!! Its crazy that People pay Thousands of $$ for American bullys!!!! :hammer:

I own both a American Pit and a American Bully and I paid less then $500 for both and they both have very good peds/papers.:roll:

Its funny how breeders say they are not in it for the money....yet charge thousands of $$$ for the puppies. If you are a breeder.....and your puppies costs thousands of $$$.......you are in it for the money!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It all depends on who you are getting the dog from. To people I know well and especially people who have dogs out of me from previous litters I offer payments. My dogs don't go up to $1000 but even $600 is tough to have right on the spot. I don't send my dogs to the first person with the money I send my dogs to the person I want to have the dogs. I will either make the pup a price they can afford or they can make payments. Then depending on who it is I just hold the papers till it is paid off. But you have to be weary on both sides, as a buyer you risk getting screwed and not getting what you are paying for and as a seller you risk someone running off with a pup unless you hold it till it is paid for. Like I said tho it all depends on who you are dealing with. I personally wouldn't do it with some one I didn't know or that didn't come highly recommended. 


Also just to add you don't need to pay that much for a quality dog. 

Show/working quality $450- maybe up to $800
Pet spay/neuter $100-$150


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

Sydney said:


> 3-4 pitbulls is more of a challenge then you think, I hope you really can deal with that many...Smith all of your dogs don't get along, do they?


No they don't lol. I tend to go through alot of crates, collars, and runner pulleys but we don't we don't have alot of accidents around here pretty well contained.


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

If I did own 3-4 dogs, they would not all be APBTs. Maybe 2, then the others probably would be a little yappy dog lol jk. I know I wouldnt want a breed that will butt heads.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

oh there are going to be time when the but heads regardless. My huskies did and my last huskie and deigo did. It happens Hell my mom us to raise pekinese and they butted heads too lmao


----------



## Chicago (Feb 27, 2009)

lol...I'll get a bassett hound lol.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

my breeder friend in florida will do payment plans,but they will not sign over any papers to you until you have paid..and i know of one time they actually went and "repoed"the dog..lol for non payment.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lmao I have done that but it wasn't for not paying it was for breaking a contract


----------

